# whos car cleaning today on xmas?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Wondering if anybody is cleaning today.
I am twmpted the weather looks preety good lol but im going to wait til tommorow.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nah, sod that. Cleaning up the wrapping paper/kid's mess in the front room more like.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Errr, no...lol

Will be Boxing Day, as working on 27th...


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

If I wanted to get a divorce be killed and quartered almost simultaneously then I would


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Jesus seriously who would be out cleaning a car when you should be spending time with loved ones and family.

You would be one sad individual if you were out there cleaning a poxy car!

Merry Christmas all and enjoy the things that are important like loved ones.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

me got to get van ready for work in morning other wise they wont load you if vans mucky


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not this year I don't think, purely cus I'm not home and don't have my stuff haha 

Did it the other year, water froze as it hit the car from the pressure washer, took a while


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Will have two days of entertaining to do as from noon so no, I did mine yesterday and put it in the garage. But if it fits in with plans I see no reason why not. Even if only to burn off some lunch for a half hour. Get family to join in but do not let them touch the car


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

No not today but typically the day I don't want to the weather is great in Manchester lol

Sutty.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Jesus seriously who would be out cleaning a car when you should be spending time with loved ones and family.
> 
> You would be one sad individual if you were out there cleaning a poxy car!
> 
> Merry Christmas all and enjoy the things that are important like loved ones.


What you mean your vehicle is not your loved one...:lol:

To call people Sad individuals is very derogatory... some of us are blessed to see our loved ones most days... we love and spend time with them throughout the year.

Some people get enjoyment and relax by maintaining and cleaning there vehicles, some may be readying there vehicles for M.O.T etc.

The real world demands and commitments do not stop for an overly commercialised day.

Many people are practical individuals and can spend there free time as they wish doing home repairs D.I.Y etc.

Please Dont call people Sad for doing what they enjoy... you are infact taking joy away with such a comment.

A simple no would have sufficed in your post or saying no you are spending time with your loved ones rather than calling anyone thats not doing the same as sad.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol like i said i wont be but its a shame as the weather is nice 
I plan to try my snow foan tomo but i think weather is not going to be great


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Jesus seriously who would be out cleaning a car when you should be spending time with loved ones and family.
> 
> You would be one sad individual if you were out there cleaning a poxy car!
> 
> Merry Christmas all and enjoy the things that are important like loved ones.


What a shockingly condescending and facetious attitude to take. What about those who only have 2 days or less off due to work commitments at what is a manic time of year? What if not everyone has a people around to spend the day with and want to enjoy their hobby?

Poor, poor attitude and reply.

To those who ARE making the most of their day, be that spending it with family, or just enjoying themselves with whatever they enjoy, have a great day.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Jesus seriously who would be out cleaning a car when you should be spending time with loved ones and family.
> 
> You would be one sad individual if you were out there cleaning a poxy car!
> 
> Merry Christmas all and enjoy the things that are important like loved ones.


Without meaning any offence, one could ask with those views, why are you on this site today and one where people value their cars.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

neilos said:


> Errr, no...lol
> 
> Will be Boxing Day, as working on 27th...


Same here mate my vans having 2 days off.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Jesus seriously who would be out cleaning a car when you should be spending time with loved ones and family.
> 
> You would be one sad individual if you were out there cleaning a poxy car!
> 
> Merry Christmas all and enjoy the things that are important like loved ones.


Now I thought your ranking was that of OCD, seems that is misrepresentative if your not cleaning given the opportunity of todays great weather :devil:, and to share the joy, being the season of goodwill to all etc. etc, with your other loved ones :tumbleweed: (oops sorry I take that back, you obviously don't love your car, must be because you have a poxy one  ) .

I might give my tyres a bit of tlc today, after all they support me and my family - :lol:

PS and merry (if not happy) Christmas to all.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Washed mine yesterday afternoon then put it in the garage. Might put some wax on it later to get a half hour for myself.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Not today fella, would be proper in the dog house of I did that whilst house full of guests lol.

Cleaned it Sunday and two coats of Artdejohnson and hasn't been used since as pretty much been on the **** since then so car still looks mint haha


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

not out today cleaning it. but if 2moro is nice i'll be out the full day machining the scooby. want to see how much i can get done in one day. can see if being a 2 or 3 day job.


----------



## sjassi436 (Dec 19, 2014)

Got a Astra SRI 14 plate asteroid gray did it yesterday. Quick wash Bath+ and coat of gyeon Cure. took less than 90 mins. These new silica coating make it so easy. Up early Had plenty of beading on it this morning just took it for a spin a when I parked up DRY.. LOL
Easy when super hydrophobic coated
Carlack windows..


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Have already done my exhaust tips, wheels and tyres, but that's just how sad I am! As soon as this pair bugger off to my wifes sisters to comply with all the expected steriotype behaviour, I can get the kranzle out and go for it.
I don't need to be told what day to spend with anyone, let alone what I 'should' enjoy or do.
If you choose to comply, fair do's, knock yourself out; don't dare bollok me for doing whatever I choose to do, or not.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Deleted my original reply, felt bad having read it again. It was based on the fact that I have a couple of great days with wife and lads planned so detailing is not important to me.

Do what makes you happy, just put family first if you are lucky enough to have time with them.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Today is the one day of the year that I won't be washing the car, my plan is Saturday or Sunday, weather permitting.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

I will be washing mine on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

The sour faced soul sucker from hell sain I'm not allowed


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Day off from detailing today

We have 16 for dinner this afternoon so lots to do. Just getting 10 mins on DW before it's all hands to the pumps getting ready!

Have a nice day everyone :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Can't today I might end up missing Frozen


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Jonnybbad said:


> Can't today I might end up missing Frozen


Lol that made me laugh.its on tonight at 8pm..start detailing now and you still might not be done in time.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes me, I've done a new car detail on my sisters new Juke. Looks great in white with a coat of Fusso light. I'm cheating because I'm at work and had some time to get the car done whilst here.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

My wife is working today and tomorrow so rather than be at home by myself I cleaned a car !!!!!

Started at 7am and just got home !!!!!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

I want to as the wife bought me a Volvo c30 for Xmas ..... Can't wait to give it good wash polish and wax


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

littlejack said:


> I want to as the wife bought me a Volvo c30 for Xmas ..... Can't wait to give it good wash polish and wax


Congratulations you:thumb:
Sooo much better than socks, pj's smellies or even, well y'know!

Love Volvo


----------



## Jason.dodd (Nov 26, 2014)

lol not a chance, would be crazy to do that over Christmas.


----------



## chonky101 (Nov 22, 2014)

Not today but over the weekend for sure.Final sample of megs wash and wax to use up.Got to say prefer the megs gold class even though i intially thought wash and wax would be best.All trial and error i guess.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Weekend for me, a few days with the family. Can't beat seeing your offspring opening there presents and playing with them. After all whats a few more days too wait. This only comes once a year.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Today is the one day of the year that I won't be washing the car, my plan is Saturday or Sunday, weather permitting.


Same here - gave it a quick pressure wash yesterday, out today and tomorrow so cleaning not viable (a shame as the weather today was great for it), but planning to do some thorough work this weekend, especially as I have new mudflaps and some chrome trim pieces to fit to the Rapid.


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

Definitely not today, but the same people who are outraged by the thought of it are still posting on a detailing forum... surely just as bad?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Not today i value my nuts, so did it yesterday when work phoned and told me to have the day off


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

afctom said:


> Definitely not today, but the same people who are outraged by the thought of it are still posting on a detailing forum... surely just as bad?


It is, I cannot believe people hit the thanks button because they are on here like you say.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Ooh 6 posts in nearly 5 years...what a great contributor to this forum you are.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah steady on


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ooh 6 posts in nearly 5 years...what a great contributor to this forum you are.


But the quality is there

Not


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ooh 6 posts in nearly 5 years...what a great contributor to this forum you are.


Hahaha correct. :wall:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Ich bin nur eine kliene gepished, yah,yah... Detailing @ Xmas = niene. That would
mean wearing Christmas jumper outside, for da world to see...:doublesho:detailer:

mit kliene Xmas greeting most...
Steve...


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I cleaned my car yesterday, only because my girlfriend was working and I had nothing else to do.
Today is all about driving around to see family and eating as many Christmas dinners as possible.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

gex23 said:


> What a shockingly condescending and facetious attitude to take. What about those who only have 2 days or less off due to work commitments at what is a manic time of year? What if not everyone has a people around to spend the day with and want to enjoy their hobby?
> 
> Poor, poor attitude and reply.
> 
> To those who ARE making the most of their day, be that spending it with family, or just enjoying themselves with whatever they enjoy, have a great day.


Not at all we have 364 other days of the year to clean a car one day that should be spent with others not cleaning a car.

A car is just a hunk of metal be it a day to day driver or something cherished like my 205 GTI.....Christmas day is all about spending time with family and loved ones....forget the commercial aspect of presents (I don't agree with that side of things by the way), eating joking laughing and being thankful for what we have.



shine247 said:


> Without meaning any offence, one could ask with those views, why are you on this site today and one where people value their cars.


I was on this morning whilst waiting for the Mrs to finish feeding little man...

We have just gotten back in from spending the day with my parents at their house...I might add we didn't leave home till 12pm as we had to get a feed into our 8 week old son before hand. We spent a wonderful and memorable day for our sons first ever christmas.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I cleaned my TXS yesterday but pictures today as I lost light.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

I was thinking about doing it but in the end I fired the gti up and went for a drive on the moors :driver:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

“one day that should be spent with others”
Should be?
Why? What if you don’t want to?
Where is this carved in stone?

“Christmas day is all about spending time with family and loved ones....”
Again, why? And who proclaimed it so? You?
And if you have nobody?

“thankful for what we have.”
Many have nothing, what shall they be thankful for?

“You would be one sad individual”
Appears I am, by your criteria. 
Again, in your opinion, but quite bold, tho, on this site!

As I am thankful for the ability to formulate my own thoughts and have exercised my own free will in spending this Thursday as I feel, may I thank you for your direction although I have politely decline to comply.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Cleaned my this morning


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

kenny wilson said:


> "one day that should be spent with others"
> Should be?
> Why? What if you don't want to?
> Where is this carved in stone?
> ...


You can't beat good bit of preaching on Christmas Day :lol:

And I guess those with nothing should be thankful for nothing


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it a quiz?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

kenny wilson said:


> Is it a quiz?


No I thought you were on the receiving end of a fine Christmas sermon from (Saint) Nick.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh!, I see. Doubt it was directed purely towards me, don't even know the man. I just took exception at the pontification and derision directed at those that may wish to follow a different route on a December Thursday, rather than comply with his accepted version.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well Took my good lady to work at 6 time this morning, while the last two of our 5 children that are still at home were sleeping i replaced two of the downstairs light switches. Painted the copper pipes i had fitted feeding water to the cloakroom basin.

Walked the Dog.

Spent some time on DW and a bit of general web surfing.

Washed dried and waxed the toyota IQ, washed and dried the pug partner.

Collected my good lady from work.

Spent time all together opening our presents. Cooked some nibbles.

Went out to see some other family members and spoke to others that could not visit.

Got Home watched live die repeat and generally relaxed.

Possibly wax the pug tomorrow if its as good a day as we had today... but have the christmas dinner to do tomorrow when we will all be at home.

Have a great christmas one and all and be safe.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Not at all we have 364 other days of the year to clean a car one day that should be spent with others not cleaning a car.
> 
> A car is just a hunk of metal be it a day to day driver or something cherished like my 205 GTI.....Christmas day is all about spending time with family and loved ones....forget the commercial aspect of presents (I don't agree with that side of things by the way), eating joking laughing and being thankful for what we have.
> 
> ...


So you're saying it's not allowed?

People can do whatever the hell they want on a day of holiday.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

gex23 said:


> So you're saying it's not allowed?
> 
> People can do whatever the hell they want on a day of holiday.


Not strictly true as certain laws do apply but we get the gist of you point:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope I shall be out there tomorrow though!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

gex23 said:


> So you're saying it's not allowed?
> 
> People can do whatever the hell they want on a day of holiday.


No not saying that what I am saying is that I find it rather sad that someone would rather clean a car on Christmas Day than spend quality time with loved ones and family.

People can do what ever they want and likewise I can have and air my opinion and thoughts where ever I like when ever I like wonderful this free world that we live in eh?


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> No not saying that what I am saying is that I find it rather sad that someone would rather clean a car on Christmas Day than spend quality time with loved ones and family.
> 
> People can do what ever they want and likewise I can have and air my opinion and thoughts where ever I like when ever I like wonderful this free world that we live in eh?


It came across as preaching as opposed to an opinion.

And it seems i'm not the only one that thinks that with this wonderful free speech of ours.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Not today, but would have been moaned at and was doing the cooking so would have been in the dark again, and done that already in past weekend don't want the neighbours to start phoning the local nut house.

But if you had the chance to, and you where not causing grief for people then why not, what ever your views on this time of year, ignoring loved ones who are really into it to wash the car, or anything else by yourself would make you a big of a ********, it is just another day but one that a lot get excited about so sometimes best to take it on the chin sometimes.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Once more you raise positions ;-
" rather sad that someone would rather clean a car on Christmas Day than spend quality time with loved ones and family. "

It saddens you? I'm sorry, for you, that is.

"rather......etc.." choices, not dogma/obedience 

and the clincher, 'quality time.....etc'

have a wee look around, even through the various postings here today, 'quality time?' failed expectations and over inflated fantasies peddled by those that have a vested interest.

I do hope you and yours, your wee fella and all those near and dear had a great day, doing, whatever it was you do/did.
Just, please extend the luxury to others to do whatever they choose to do/not do!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I think the post above makes complete sense! 

I know I spent some quality time with my Fiancé and Kids today, but we were out in the woods on a walk... should I have been sat in the lounge all day doing nothing? 
Today is just an awesome day to go out, as every other sod is sat at home eating! The roads were so quiet today! It was like it had snowed 2 foot and nobody could drive! so quiet!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

No family activities are exactly what it's all about.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> No family activities are exactly what it's all about.


You are being preachy again. You may be family-obsessed at Christmas, others are not.

Each to their own, but those who chose to do other things on Christmas Day like clean their cars, do DIY, sleep in all day, sit around in their pants eating cold cuts and watching reruns of Buffy etc are reflecting exactly what yesterday was all about - to them.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> No family activities are exactly what it's all about.


In your, right royal opinion, maybe, I, and it would appear many others do not agree. By all means enjoy your festivities,but, please, keep it to yourself, do not judge others.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> No family activities are exactly what it's all about for me.


Fixed that for you


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

will give mine a good wash tomorrow as that's what my weekends are made for.
that's if the weather will let me


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

I suggested it, and the Mrs shot me down instantly with a glare. I knew from that, I wasn't cleaning my car! Turns out I was too busy cooking and seeing family anyway, so even if she gave the go ahead, I wouldn't of had time!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

kenny wilson said:


> "
> "thankful for what we have."
> Many have nothing, what shall they be thankful for?


Now this has ground my gears! 
This year my grandad got cancer & other families will be going through other things (even members on here) I'm thankful not just for my grandad getting the all clear in November and having the greatest present ever "Life" but for other families going through tough times but being able to have a Xmas with family which may not be around the following year.
With that I spend time with my family.

You also say many have nothing but at least some have there health. That is the most important thing in a life


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

I ran outside and washed my car yesterday lunch time :lol:

Parents were sorting the dinner. I had already set the table and done everything. So escaped and have the car a quick wash. 

Then she went back in the garage  

If my missis was at home with me she would probably have murdered me. :lol:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

I had some snow on Christmas day 



And it looked amazing once done


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

gex23 said:


> So you're saying it's not allowed?
> 
> People can do whatever the hell they want on a day of holiday.


Correct, people need to think about others that have no one around at Christmas, it can be a lonely time, so if one wants to clean there car so be it. Each to there own. I am really upset when i read some of the comments on here, not everyone has family around at this time of year.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> No family activities are exactly what it's all about.


if you have family around. I always liked your posts, but this thread and your comments have really made me change my mind. Really have a think before you post, please especially at this time of year.


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

There are some real strong views on this thread, and some proper sanctimonious souls about.

Simple thing is, if you want to spend time doing anything car related and it pleases you, then do it. Not everyone has (or wants) the luxury of "quality family time" or what ever else so do what the damn well you like.

Best of all do it without being judged by an internet forum FFS.

Its a free world, enjoy it in whatever way you can in the best health you've been given.

Matt


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Peeps are taking things to the extreme now. It's just an opinion on a public noticeboard, not directed at an individual in particular, merely a response to the op's question. Nobodies saying you can't do what you want.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

kenny wilson said:


> Congratulations you:thumb:
> Sooo much better than socks, pj's smellies or even, well y'know!
> 
> Love Volvo


Yeah little harder to wrap as well. Nice surprise parked on the drive


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

A lot of you guys need to chill out!

Do what makes you happy, although give a thought to those who are spending this time of year with you.

I didn't clean my car yesterday, I have a 10 year old son so he was my priority, but wouldn't anyway. 

I have 2 weeks off over Xmas so it will get done sometime. 

I can't believe the heated exchanges in this thread, it's just not worth it!


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Gave the inside of the car a good clean this morning when I got up. Got to try out the Gtechniq Matte Dash I was given for Christmas.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> You are being preachy again. You may be family-obsessed at Christmas, others are not.
> 
> Each to their own, but those who chose to do other things on Christmas Day like clean their cars, do DIY, sleep in all day, sit around in their pants eating cold cuts and watching reruns of Buffy etc are reflecting exactly what yesterday was all about - to them.


:doublesho please stop spying on me


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Well this thread got abit heated lol but hopefully everybody is still friends  

Anyways...i did want to snow foam on boxing day but...we had real snow .

Im hoping i can do it tommorow morning but looks like it could be cold .


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

I ended up cleaning the glass in the conservatory on the big day (loads of glass) the missus was prepping the dinner and we had guests comings, the windows were a right state, gave em a good old clean, had some lovely beading shots whilst eating the dinner, still look amazing now.

Was well impressed with myself, wouldn't dare touch the car though, I would have been the talk of the cul de sac and hated by the missus.

Carl


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Need to get on the roof of our orangery to clean the glass and the upvc if the snow holds off hope to get it done tomorrow.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

james_death said:


> Need to get on the roof of our orangery to clean the glass and the upvc if the snow holds off hope to get it done tomorrow.


When you mentioned your orangery, it made me think of the orangery at Kew.









Hope yours is a little smaller, otherwise you're in for a long day :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Been dying with man flu for almost two weeks and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. 

Like how some how mentioned , I'm lucky to have a good amount of time off work for these Christmas hols so the main thing is the car will get washed at some point so that's the main thing for me. Picked up some alloys as a Xmas gift to myself so hopefully I might get to wash them too but il play it by ear. 

What's worrying I can't remember when I last washed the car! That's the most worrying thought ha ha ( il blame it on the man flu )


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> When you mentioned your orangery, it made me think of the orangery at Kew.
> 
> Hope yours is a little smaller, otherwise you're in for a long day :thumb:


Yeah its somewhat smaller... it also has parapets i can walk around also...... so makes doing the roof easier...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Orangutan glass all done after i got all the ice and snow off... bit slippy with the ice i couldn't move on the parapets but 3 hours later lovely and clean and no algae on the upvc either now...:lol:

Time to warm myself up now and get the kids tea done...:lol:


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

After cooking my first large dinner (16 people) on Xmas day there was no daylight to start washing my car!

Though in the past I have been known to fit the odd spoon back box to my Honda Civic on Xmas day! It was a present mind!


----------

